# Thoughts of Myka FSR elite for GF first bike??



## ddhartzell (Jan 19, 2007)

A little help please. My girlfriend recently got a used entry level road bike. She enjoyed. Then we borrowed a friends mtb bike....she likes much more. So the bike shop took the road bike back and we are getting her a mtn bike. 

In 2 weeks there is a Specialized Women's demo locally. I would like to stick with Specialized just cuz the shop has treated us well and we have the option to demo them. 

She has ridden a borrowed hardrock (men's hardtail) and loved riding the trails. She has demo'd a Myka FSR and liked the full suspension (wrong size so the demo will be the real test.)

We collectively decided the Safire was too much $$$ until we see if this is a hobby that sticks. I like the idea of the Myka FSR Elite Vs. Myka FSR Comp. The elite is around $500 more but I feel the air sprung fork and component upgrades are worth the extra money....I want to try and make this as enjoyable for her as possible and I assume the upgrades would translate to a better riding experience.

So, any thoughts on the Myka FSR's????


----------



## Scarlett (Sep 24, 2010)

I had this same dilemma a few weeks ago. I had initially decided on the Myka Comp, then the Elite due to the air fork, however I have ended up with a Camber Elite over the Myka, mostly due to the better spec for less money. I demo'd a Myka Elite at the same time as the Camber Comp and found the Camber to be the far better ride, even though it was £500 cheaper. I managed to afford the Elite version, which was still £100 cheaper than the Myka Elite and very well spec'd. The 'womens specific' areas of the Myka just weren't enough to justify the extra cost and the Camber actually fits me better then the Mykas did - I came between the medium and large Myka frame sizes and ended up with a Med Camber.

If your g/f specifically wants the Myka then I would encourage her to get the Elite, she will appreciate the better components the more, and harder, she rides, however if it being 'women specific' isn't an issue - and a boys bike will fit her obv - then have a look at the other FSR models, they often offer better value IMO.


----------



## ddhartzell (Jan 19, 2007)

I am wondering if she is gonna be in the same situation. The borrowed bike she has been using is a men's medium. The women's medium is too small for her. She isn't tall but kinda has longer arms I guess. Hopefully we will be able to sort this out at the demo.


----------



## ddhartzell (Jan 19, 2007)

Scarlett....

What do you think of the seat on the men's bike? She may end up on a men's bike also....Is it necessary to swap to a women's specific saddle??


----------



## Scarlett (Sep 24, 2010)

Personally I despise the saddle on the Camber, its just too long and completely the wrong shape for me. However I'll continue to use it until I can get too a shop and try out a few different saddles, rather that buying blind online. I may even stick my very old Bontrager race saddle on for now as its definately more comfortable...!

My OH doesn't like the saddle on the Camber either, so it's not just a women thing!


----------



## ddhartzell (Jan 19, 2007)

All said and done....we brought home a camber comp today for her. They swapped the saddle out so I think we are set....


----------



## mandolin1028 (Oct 21, 2010)

I love my new bike! The Camber Comp is fabulous but to break it in... I decided to dive off a bridge with it. I'm not a fan of bridges so I hesitated and the rest is history. Thankfully it hasn't rained here in several weeks so there was no water in the creek but it was still about a 4 foot drop. I'm pretty bruised up and will have some scars to show off. The best part was the first question I asked my bf was, "how's my bike." (ddhartzell's girlfriend)


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Myka Elite*

The Safire is too much for now. $1500-$1900 is nothing to sneer at and will buy you a lot of bike.

The upgrades from the Comp to the Elite are all modest but upward improvements. That said, they add up and will make the overall experience so much nicer.

The Demo will help a lot. Don't sweat the seat; that is something a good LBS will accommodate with swaps as she adjusts to the bike. Make sure you make this clear upon purchase.

One final thing: color is the most important thing of all.:thumbsup:


----------



## Slinky750 (Apr 6, 2010)

ddhartzell said:


> All said and done....we brought home a camber comp today for her. They swapped the saddle out so I think we are set....


my wife and I are in a predicament right now with what to do....she is riding a Myka Comp hardtail right now and progressing more and more....a Myka FSR Elite came up on the blem list and my buddy is offering us a chance to get it...trade her bike in and $1000....or should i have him look for something else if she's going to move to full suspension...i think she would like full suspension much better....cause i love mine!


----------



## ddhartzell (Jan 19, 2007)

My wife (gf when this thread started) likes the Camber good enough. it is HEAVY. We have actually spent all our time on road bikes (as earlier post stated...started her on road bike, sold and got mtn bike, now got another road bike). The Camber seems way heavier than my 29er FSR expert. The Alabama heat keeps us on the pavement during the summer for the wind flow alone.

I think the full suspension definitely helps her enjoy the riding experience more because she doesn't have to "work" as hard on the trail. The first mtn bike she road for a bit was front suspension only and really bounced her around. (I know that starting on a hardtail will make you a better rider in the end because you learn to pick you lines and work the bike better but she just wants to be outside enjoying the ride, not having to throw a hardtail around). But the weight of her Camber definitely works her over on uphills. Being a beginning rider it is difficult enough for her. Problem is light = too much $$$$. I think that is part of the reason she is enjoying road riding more right now. Lighter, more responsive ride gives more feeling of control.....plus she nabbed my favorite Easton road wheels from me :-(


----------



## Slinky750 (Apr 6, 2010)

ddhartzell said:


> My wife (gf when this thread started) likes the Camber good enough. it is HEAVY. We have actually spent all our time on road bikes (as earlier post stated...started her on road bike, sold and got mtn bike, now got another road bike). The Camber seems way heavier than my 29er FSR expert. The Alabama heat keeps us on the pavement during the summer for the wind flow alone.
> 
> I think the full suspension definitely helps her enjoy the riding experience more because she doesn't have to "work" as hard on the trail. The first mtn bike she road for a bit was front suspension only and really bounced her around. (I know that starting on a hardtail will make you a better rider in the end because you learn to pick you lines and work the bike better but she just wants to be outside enjoying the ride, not having to throw a hardtail around). But the weight of her Camber definitely works her over on uphills. Being a beginning rider it is difficult enough for her. Problem is light = too much $$$$. I think that is part of the reason she is enjoying road riding more right now. Lighter, more responsive ride gives more feeling of control.....plus she nabbed my favorite Easton road wheels from me :-(


my wifes been riding her myka comp HT for a couple months now and loves it...but i got a smoking deal on an FSR Elite for her so that is on its way. She also loves riding her road bike, mostly because that she can just hop on from the house and get a few miles in without having to haul to a trail head. I'm a big advocate of mountain bikes are for trails and dont belong on roads so we got the road bikes for the purpose of being able to leave the house and just go for a ride without hauling. i'm hoping she likes her new myka as much as she does her HT, she doesnt know i have it coming!


----------



## ecrepeau (Aug 25, 2010)

Slinky750 said:


> that safire is a sweet bike...just the womans version of the Stumpy...we had thought about trying to find one of those but we couldnt pass up the deal the myka FSR elite.


Yeah I had her get on the Safire just so she could feel the difference between the coil and air shock even though the saffire has the reba instead of the recon that is on the myka elite. As I am walking behind her for her to test ride it I am like hmmmm this might have been a mistake (for my pocketbook).... She has a better ride than me know and I just purchased a new bike last year.


----------



## ecrepeau (Aug 25, 2010)

Just picked up my wife a 2011 Spec Safire Comp. She was riding a Gary Fisher HT WSD before. Her riding has instantly changed and can bomb down sections of the trail she wouldn't have touched before. We were going to get her the Myka FSR, but the shock that comes on the comp is coil which doesn't work for her weight. 5 foot and 100 lbs. Was going to try to hunt down a Myka FSR Elite, but then she rode the Safire Comp. End of story regarding looking anymore.


----------



## Slinky750 (Apr 6, 2010)

ecrepeau said:


> Just picked up my wife a 2011 Spec Safire Comp. She was riding a Gary Fisher HT WSD before. Her riding has instantly changed and can bomb down sections of the trail she wouldn't have touched before. We were going to get her the Myka FSR, but the shock that comes on the comp is coil which doesn't work for her weight. 5 foot and 100 lbs. Was going to try to hunt down a Myka FSR Elite, but then she rode the Safire Comp. End of story regarding looking anymore.


that safire is a sweet bike...just the womans version of the Stumpy...we had thought about trying to find one of those but we couldnt pass up the deal the myka FSR elite.


----------

